# Homemade ice machine



## kapman (Aug 3, 2006)

I have an extra side by side fridge/freezer in the garage that i am trying to figure out how to gut the freezer side and get a rubbermaid trash can or big tub to turn the freezer side into an ice machine. 

cant figure out how to make the ice maker stop once the trash can gets full.

Anyone else done this?


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I have never done it but the ice machine shuts off when the ice fills the bucket and pushes the ice machine level up. Looks like the bucket top just needs to be trimmed to looks like this and positioned right under the ice maker.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Like FC said ice stops when it fills bucket and pushes lever up. Put a stool or box under the trash can and cut the bottom out if the current ice bucket. Build a shoot and attach to current ice bucket to direct ice to new bucket below. When it fills it will be all the way up to shut off switch. Your stool to hold new bucket will have to coincide with shoot and new bucket to allow you to remove with out ice going everywhere. 
Just my .02 hope this helps. 


Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

fishingcacher said:


> I have never done it but the ice machine shuts off when the ice fills the bucket and pushes the ice machine level up. Looks like the bucket top just needs to be trimmed to looks like this and positioned right under the ice maker.


Maybe cut a large hole in this and make a downspout down to the top of the bucket. Once everything fills up it will stop. Maybe a 6" stove pipe as a downspout will keep the ice falling through?


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

On the freeze side add two channels that will allow you to insert Plexiglas, make the about 18" tall uses several pieces.

Go as high up as you as you wise (bottom of ice maker), on the lower piece add a window that will allow you to open and let ice flow out.

This should allow it to make ice until it senses full by blocking the indicator bar.

The removable sections will allow access to clear jams or any type of service needed.

John


----------



## 1hunglow (May 22, 2004)

*ice box ice machine*

The biggest drawback to using a refrigerator is the defrost cycle in the freezer section. All of your ice will melt partially and then refreeze as one big chunk after the 20 minute defrost cycle. You may try unplugging the defrost timer and it will keep the ice cubes loose.


----------

